# Impossible to become ER tech without experience? (orange county)



## Metfan (Sep 26, 2011)

I have recently passed my national test, and want to become a ER tech but all seem to require experience. Do most peole agree? We have to work for a ambu company for a year or more to even be looked at for patient tech jobs? I'm in orange county by the way if that matters.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

Metfan said:


> I have recently passed my national test, and want to become a ER tech but all seem to require experience. Do most peole agree? We have to work for a ambu company for a year or more to even be looked at for patient tech jobs? I'm in orange county by the way if that matters.



I think you picked the worst place in the country... 

You'll need experience, and your pletbotomy license...


----------



## danjncoop (Jun 29, 2012)

I work for Kaiser in Harbor City as an ER Assistant and you don't need your phlebotomy license to work here.  I would highly recommend getting it though because your pay is significantly increased with it.  I did the ambulance thing for a year and half at Americare Ambulance in Carson and I got lucky to get a job in the ER.  Getting hired as an ER Tech is very difficult unless you have an in.  Hospitals are highly political so it really helps if you know someone in the department.  Any questions, feel free to ask.

Bests.


----------



## EMSpursuit (Jun 29, 2012)

*ER tech job*

You don't need phlebotomy license at all ER tech spots but experience is usually a must for the position unless you "know" someone.

A good idea might be to work as a transporter and get an "in" with the ER and try to get hired once they know you.


----------

